# If not WOOD then WHAT?



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok now that I have the old seats and deck out of the skiff and getting ready to flip her over to sand and paint I started thinking about the new decks and such. If I don't want to use wood to build my decks and floor then what is available and where NEAR Orlando can I get it. I understand there will probably be a significant price difference but I really don't mind.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Starboard, aluminum with seadeck, ask whitesnooky (i believe he just did a deck with a different product)


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Coosa, Divynicell, nidacore, and there are more composite cores. It all depends on how much you want to spend. But be aware that you'll be using more fiberglass & resin with a foam core vs. wood. Reason being foam cores have very little inherent structural integrity. If proper techniques are used along with marine grade plywood it will last a very long time.

Just my $0.02 

Good luck!


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> Coosa, Divynicell, nidacore, and there are more composite cores.  It all depends on how much you want to spend.  But be aware that you'll be using more fiberglass & resin with a foam core vs. wood.  Reason being foam cores have very little inherent structural integrity.  If proper techniques are used along with marine grade plywood it will last a very long time.
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> Good luck!


 Ya hit the nail on the head.
Good ol marine ply and biaxial glass.


----------



## jhadden (Dec 28, 2010)

AC exterior plywood uses the same glue as MG... only difference is no gaps in plies of MG. Lots cheaper and just as strong. My. 02


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Look carefully at the grade stamp and information on exterior plywood. All that I have seen from the big box stores say it is for construction in protected areas.

It should say exposure 1 or exterior. There shouldn't be a disclaimer on the price tag that says for temporary exposure during construction. resorcinal glues show up as a brown glue line between the plies of wood core materials. Phenolic resin glues are preferred by most and are harder to see.

Frank_S


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://boatbuildercentral.com

ck it out


----------

